# Lather, Rinse, Repeat: Life at Kandahar Airfield



## toyotatundra (1 Jul 2011)

> Back in 2007, Kandahar Airfield (KAF) in every aspect was your average small town of 15,000 people — we had fire and police departments, a post office, bus routes, coffee shops and restaurants, shops, banks, garages.
> 
> The main difference was that everyone dressed more or less the same and carried high-powered firearms (so maybe it’s an average small Texas town). And with any small town there is only so many things to do in the run of a day.



http://afghanistan.nationalpost.com/lather-rinse-repeat-life-at-kandahar-airfield/


----------



## KAFoodie (26 Jul 2011)

If you want real info on at least one aspect of life at KAF, my food critics blog of the KAF eateries may make you smile. justdfacsmaam.wordpress.com
I'm retired Cdn military and been working as a civie in KAF for 2 1/2 years so I know what I'm talking about...probably more than the National Post does.


----------



## Big Foot (31 Aug 2011)

KAFoodie, just read your blog, couldn't help but laugh.  I'm now using it to tell people what life is like over here, especially now that you've branched out from just reviewing DFACs.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pieman (31 Aug 2011)

Got trapped in KAF for a little bit myself. Don't miss it at all. Loved being out on the road or in a FOB. Although there is a lot less to do in a FOB, the time seemed to pass more easily.


----------



## KAFoodie (4 Nov 2011)

Thanks...more updates on the blog now: justdfacsmaam.wordpress.com


----------



## eurowing (4 Nov 2011)

It is a great read.  Hi to the boys and the girl.


----------

